# Seaviews should start appearing this week!



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

*1/350 Seaview - Shipping yet ?*

Anybody heard when the small 1/350 Seaview is being released ? I thought it was sometime in August but I can't find anything on Moebius' website. Anyone hear anything ?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

It says on the CultTV site that he is expecting them in about a week.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

I think it may be due in to shops by next week- grab a couple because the build up I saw looks perfect- a definitive Seaview in this scale!
Gary Y.:wave:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Currently under inspection in customs. Hopefully they release soon!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

This is great news ! I am so up for this kit ! It'll look soooooo great on the shelf next to my Polar Lights 8-window Seaview !


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Yep, got this one on preorder as well from Steve. I converted the polar lights reissue of the Aurora kit into the 4 window version to go along with my Aurora original and their on the shelf side by side. I have a feeling that once I get the new Moebius version...my cobbled together version will go in the reserve fleet. In the closet! Another much antisipated kit finally comes to light. Thanks once again to Moebius! I just realized that I have built more Seaviews than Enterprises! I have the 39 inch Moebius, 2 Seaviews from Lunar, one Polar Lights, one Aurora and That beautifull Pink resin MIM kit. Also one from Midori of Japan. That makes 7 so far by my count and the new 1/350 will make 8! Yes..life is good!


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Has customs released them yet? An anxious modeling world awaits!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Finally out of customs, most all should be on the road on Tuesday.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Woohoo!


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Thank you Moebius!!!!!!


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

God Luv ya Man!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Woohoo is right! Just called my LHS and he said he'd set one aside and call me when his order arrives from Moebius. He said he'd been asked about this kit by 5 or 6 other sci-fi modellers in his store. I think this will really be a big seller for Moebius.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

I just ordered one. I hope it comes before I have to go out of town for a week on business in two weeks so I'll something to do in the hotel on the down time.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Does anyone know if this comes with a detailed control room ? What about the FS bay ?
I've seen the PE set offered by _Paragrafix_ but wondered what comes with the kit. 
http://www.paragrafix.biz/product_detail.asp?MainCat=blank&SubCat=blank&PPartNum=PGX118
I plan on lighting mine.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

No interior included in kit...
Dave


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

That only means one thing.....

*IT'S SCRATCHING TIME!!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> That only means one thing.....
> 
> *IT'S SCRATCHING TIME!!! :thumbsup:*


Yeah. I hear that. Much as I'd like to get the PE set it's a little pricey for such a small kit. At least for me that is.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Trekkriffic said:


> Does anyone know if this comes with a detailed control room ? What about the FS bay ?
> I've seen the PE set offered by _Paragrafix_ but wondered what comes with the kit.
> http://www.paragrafix.biz/product_detail.asp?MainCat=blank&SubCat=blank&PPartNum=PGX118
> I plan on lighting mine.


The kit doesn't have a control room or Flying Sub bay. The etch set comes with both (well, just the observation lounge of the control room, but it includes the ceiling girders), as well as crew and a bunch of other goodies.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Paulbo said:


> The kit doesn't have a control room or Flying Sub bay. The etch set comes with both (well, just the observation lounge of the control room, but it includes the ceiling girders), as well as crew and a bunch of other goodies.


Well dang... on second thought that may just be too good to pass up ! I have the PE set for the large Seaview and the quality is amazing. I have no doubt the PE for the smaller version will be just as good !


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I can hardly wait for this! To remain a loyal customer of Steve's, I've ordered both the 1/350 Seaview and Paulbo's PE accurizing sheet from him, and in order to keep my LHS in business and to promote interest in Moebius kits, I've ordered one from them as well.
I will build one OOB and have it on display at the LHS, and I'll build my second one with the PE and put it on display here at my office. :wave:


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Paid for my preorder today! Steve at culttvman says he will be shipping them the week of the 15th! Get em while there hot!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> That only means one thing.....
> 
> *IT'S SCRATCHING TIME!!! :thumbsup:*


Well, do it in private, will ya?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I just took some new scans of the etch. I'm always amazed that as much of the detail I design in makes it to the finished product. Even the horizontal dials of the ballast controls came through perfectly.

Here are some shots of the Observation Lounge (once in the gallery, click on the images again to view them full-size):

 

And here are some extreme closeups I took with my microscope:

 

(The top numbers in the microscope shots are 0.1mm apart while at the bottom they're 1/16 inch apart.)


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Wow that looks real nice! Superb detail. Is the guy above the number 13 looking thru the periscope or just having a stretch?


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Okay. I took the plunge and ordered the PE set from CultTVMan. Now to finish up my current project so i can get started on my wee Seaview as soon as it arrives.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Hunch said:


> Is the guy above the number 13 looking thru the periscope or just having a stretch?


I actually designed him to be holding binoculars (for standing on the sail), but stretching's another good option


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Paulbo said:


> I actually designed him to be holding binoculars (for standing on the sail), but stretching's another good option


That makes sense. The perisope island would be located further back in the sub behind the pressure/blast doors which is as far back as your PE extends.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Paulbo said:


> I actually designed him to be holding binoculars (for standing on the sail), but stretching's another good option


maybe he's sunning himself on the hull.

Catchin' some rays..

"welcome to my underseas lair, gentlemen. it's long and hard and full of sea-men" - Dr. Evil


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> That only means one thing.....
> 
> *IT'S SCRATCHING TIME!!! :thumbsup:*


Got fleas?


Lou Dalmaso said:


> maybe he's sunning himself on the hull.
> 
> Catchin' some rays..


How about a teeny-tiny Barbara Eden in a bikini to keep him company?


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

:tongue:


scotpens said:


> Got fleas?How about a teeny-tiny Barbara Eden in a bikini to keep him company?


Now that would be great... if it were the 8 window Seaview. :tongue:


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Trekkriffic said:


> :tongue:
> 
> Now that would be great... if it were the 8 window Seaview. :tongue:


There is the Aurora 8 Window Seaview


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Guy Schlicter said:


> There is the Aurora 8 Window Seaview


Oooh good point !


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

I think I'll wait to get mine at John Paynes favorite Hobby Store Hi Way Hobby when I travel down and pass there.My friend has to pass Hi Way Hobby House when he comes down from Albany N.Y.There prices are reasonable and they will have a ton of Seaviews I'm sure.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

scotpens said:


> How about a teeny-tiny Barbara Eden in a bikini to keep him company?


Drat! I wish I'd thought of that! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Hi Folks,I have a feeling that New Seaview kit will start appearing in stores this week(hopefully)I think we have a good shot at it.A while back I don't belive Moebius was going to do a smaller Seaview kit and I'm very happy they changed their mind.This kit will be fun to build and a great companion piece for the Aurora(Polar Lights Seaview)Guy Schlicter


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Should have hit some stores already, but it should be in most this upcoming week. Holiday weekend slowed things down.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Sweet !


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

No one ever posted a picture of the model as it comes in the box. Is the hull glued together in halves like the old one?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Why dont you buy one and show us?


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Antimatter said:


> No one ever posted a picture of the model as it comes in the box. Is the hull glued together in halves like the old one?


Haven't seen the kit yet, but since it's a scaled-down version of the big _Seaview_, I'd hazard a guess that the parts breakdown is basically the same. Left and right hull halves with a separate front bottom piece because of draft and undercut issues with the manta fins. No need to split the hull into front and rear sections, of course, on a model that's just over 14 inches long.

Am I warm?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

There are two hull halves, with a lower insert for the Flying Sub bay area.


----------



## jbeatles62 (Mar 11, 2008)

*1/350 Seaview*

I just got a notification that i should have my Seaview by the 18th , this Friday! I will post pics asap


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Maybe mine will be here too.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

I got an e-mail earlier today that my blue Seaview shipped today.

That was quick!


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

My hobby shop says the place they get their models from shows the Seaview is on backorder. No telling when it will get here.


----------



## Professor Gizmo (Apr 23, 2009)

Pick one up today at the local hobby shop. Very nice little kit in the spirit of Aurora!


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

Can you take pics?


----------



## jbeatles62 (Mar 11, 2008)

*1/350 Seaview*

It's Here!! The Seaview has arrived!!!!!! Please see the pics!

Thanks


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Killermonjero!


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

jbeatles62 said:


> It's Here!! The Seaview has arrived!!!!!! Please see the pics!
> 
> Thanks


Thanks for the pics! I should get mine sometime next week and I cant wait!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Nice! I'm sure that this has been asked before, but what is the length of the 350 Seaview?


----------



## jbeatles62 (Mar 11, 2008)

*1/350 Seaview*

I think 13/14 inches length


----------



## Doggy (Jan 29, 2000)

IIRC, there was some talk about the 1/128 version being based on the slightly shorter 8 foot "underwater" minature and that if you wanted to approximate the look of the 17 foot "surface runner" model you'd have to lengthen the kit's hull.

This kit's hull appears to be slightly longer and more elegant than my 3ft version. Is it based on the 17 foot miniature or am I just seeing things?

D.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I assume this kit is based on the large kit, just reduced in scale. Do one set of research then do kits in different sizes, versus starting from scratch each time.


----------



## Professor Gizmo (Apr 23, 2009)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Nice! I'm sure that this has been asked before, but what is the length of the 350 Seaview?


Attached is a photo comparison between a 1975 Aurora Seaview re-issue and the hull for the new Moebius small Seaview


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

scotpens said:


> Got fleas?How about a teeny-tiny Barbara Eden in a bikini to keep him company?


Remember the 'dancing' scene? WOW. 

She met her husband, Michael Ansara, while making this movie. They divorced years later after their child was tragically still-born.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Professor Gizmo said:


> Attached is a photo comparison between a 1975 Aurora Seaview re-issue and the hull for the new Moebius small Seaview


Really makes you notice how wrong the Aurora/Polar Lights _Seaview_ is. The hull is too fat, and the whole thing looks squashed front-to-back, like a CinemaScope movie projected without the anamorphic lens.

Well, at last we've got an accurate small _Seaview_. It only took 43 years! Now, of course, someone needs to do an aftermarket 8-window nose conversion kit . . .


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

I'm hoping that our real good buddies at Moebius can give us the 8 window by Christmas of 2010 cause they're almost gods and are real nice to us modelers. Yep, they are! :wave:

(Psst: Gang, thing that buttering up will work??)


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Mine arrived today and though I'd seen one of the test shots a couple of months ago, it was great to see it all bagged with Ron's painting on the box.

One thing I haven't seen mentioned anywhere yet - the thruster nacelles appear to have been modified slightly from the 1:128 release so that they are a bit closer together. 

It's not a huge visual change and I only realized it when designing the etch set and found my original drain holes (scaled directly from the 1:128 etch set) wouldn't fit.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Paulbo said:


> Mine arrived today and though I'd seen one of the test shots a couple of months ago, it was great to see it all bagged with Ron's painting on the box.
> 
> One thing I haven't seen mentioned anywhere yet - the thruster nacelles appear to have been modified slightly from the 1:128 release so that they are a bit closer together.
> 
> It's not a huge visual change and I only realized it when designing the etch set and found my original drain holes (scaled directly from the 1:128 etch set) wouldn't fit.


Paul,
I plan on ordering the 1/350 PE set from CultTVMan. Are you saying what he has in stock are not accurate as far as the limber holes ? I'm picking my small Seaview up tonight from my LHS. 
Steve


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

Does it come with a flying sub?


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

^ Nope, no FS.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

DR. PRETORIOUS said:


> Does it come with a flying sub?


Why is this question asked over and over? No flying sub. No interior. No diving bell or mini sub. Basic plain TV Seaview. Jeez. :freak:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Got my two today,one is going to be converted to the eight window sub.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Trekkriffic said:


> Paul,
> I plan on ordering the 1/350 PE set from CultTVMan. Are you saying what he has in stock are not accurate as far as the limber holes ? I'm picking my small Seaview up tonight from my LHS.
> Steve


Sorry if I confused you - I discovered that the lower drain holes wouldn't fit while designing the new set. It was caught before production so all pieces are just fine.

There was no issue at all with any other other pieces.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

WOW!!! Got mine today from Steve at Culttvman today! What a fantastic Kit! The Seaview has never looked better! I'm glad you based this on the 17 footer. To me she was the most elegent of the Seaviews and this kits shows it! I am sorry to say that now the Aurora version really shows its age when comparing the two side by side. Products of 2 different generations I guess. With a little luck someone will do an 8 window conversion for this fantastic kit and at long last we will have both versions of this icon of the sea in the smaller scale that Aurora started so many years ago! 

2 thumbs up and then some Moebius!

I have started on my large Seaview and it is by far the most fun that I have had building in the past 45 or so years! Dreams DO come true!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Paulbo said:


> Sorry if I confused you - I discovered that the lower drain holes wouldn't fit while designing the new set. It was caught before production so all pieces are just fine.
> 
> There was no issue at all with any other other pieces.


Thanks for clarifying that Paul. I picked up my wee _Seaview_ at my LHS last night on the way home from work. Looks like I'll have to cut out the FS bay doors on the bottom piece if I'm going to show off the PE FS hangar. Has anyone thought about making the doors retractable ? I figure it could be done using lengths of half round styrene rod glued to fabric. It would be a real challenge in such a small scale.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Mine arrived last Saturday, worked on it Sunday, and it's all ready for sanding and primering thiscoming weekend.
First build is straight OOB, second build will be with the ParaGrafix interior and possibly lighting.
Cute little kit, thanks again, Frank, Dave & Team Moebius!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Trekkriffic said:


> Looks like I'll have to cut out the FS bay doors on the bottom piece if I'm going to show off the PE FS hangar. Has anyone thought about making the doors retractable ? I figure it could be done using lengths of half round styrene rod glued to fabric. It would be a real challenge in such a small scale.


It's enough of a challenge building retractable rollaway doors for the FS bay on the 1/128 scale version. To try it on the small version, you'd have to be totally psychotic! :freak:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

scotpens said:


> It's enough of a challenge building retractable rollaway doors for the FS bay on the 1/128 scale version. To try it on the small version, you'd have to be totally psychotic! :freak:


Hmmmmm... I may be just the man for the job then !


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

The 1:128 scale Seaview has its own set of challenges for making a working door in that the profile of the door area isn't right - it was fixed for the 1:350, which can be used as a template for reworking the bigger kit.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Once I have the PE in hand I'll have to take some measurements of it and the door section and draw it out on graph paper. I figure 4 1/8" thick rectangular styrene bulkheads outside the PE FS bay port and starboard with 1/16" clearance and fore and aft walls with a 1/32"-1/16" deep slot running up along the sides and over the top of the PE bay ceiling for the roll up doors to track in. Could be tricky though since the observation lounge sits on top of the FS bay; unless one has the doors track up and do an S turn along the FS bay walls, part way along the FS ceiling and then up outside the walls of the observation lounge. It'll be easier to decide the best course once it's drawn out to scale of course.
A lot will depend on how tight the fit is into the hull with the PE as is before knowing if there's any room to spare for the lower track the doors will rest in when closed. I figure at least a 1/16' is needed which will raise the height of the S bay that amount. 
Hmmmm...this may not work.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

The etch was designed to fit flush in the opening created by removing the kit doors. This was done to minimize the seams, but also because the kit plastic is far too thick (scale-wise) to simulate the wall thickness of the hull. Raising the FS bay by the amount needed to fit in the doors will also raise up the observation lounge - you might be able to fudge it backwards a bit, but I don't remember off the top of my head how far the OL room floor is below the windows.

That said, I'd love to see what you come up with!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

It'll be interesting to play around with and do a test fit. I may need to cut off the bottom of the FS bay walls some if it appears it would make the Observation lounge floor too high in relation to the windows. It might even be wise to work up a test rig with the sliding doors prior to cutting into the model or PE.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I got my kits yesterday. It looks really nice and some of the minor fit issues from the big kit are not present since the small kit is engineered in fewer parts (like the hull halves are complete and the window openings molded in place). Very good, simple kit. The box art is realy nice too. I do find the instructions to be not so good again... I am not a fan of this style instruction. If photographic instructions are used, at least dragon does pretty good using CAD type colored drawings. Actual photos dont work very well IMHO.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

The only difficulty I found was the photo showing the correct placement of the baffle, propeller, stablizer and rudder.
A schematic drawing would've been better for that detail, but all the rest of the photos were crystal clear, self-explanitory and easy to follow.


----------



## gimijimi (Jun 23, 2008)

*Paragrafix and Lighting Accessories for 1:350 Seaview*

Just an FYI:

My 1:350 Moebius arrived earlier this week. For those of you still waiting, its like a shrunk down version of the (much) larger 1:128 scale Moebius Seaview. Lightning has struck again at Moebius. A big thank you to Frank Winspur, Ron Gross, Gary Kerr, Fred Barr, Rich Knorowski, and David Metzner. The only problem I've experienced is that my old (ancient) 8-window Aurora Seaview is really bitter. (Where's my interior? Where's my lighting?) 

I received the photoetch unit for the 1:350 Moebius Seaview. Its a really, really good deal. My thanks to the good folks at Paragrafix.

Also, VoodooFX is offering a custom (not production) lighting unit for $59.00 (plus shipping). It comes with 8 superbright white LEDs, a circuit board for 12 total. The unit also includes lighting for Paragrafix unit and fiberoptic cable assembly for the sail running lights, and the running lights on the Cadillac tail fins. A 9-volt unit. Battery can go in the empty Flying Sub Bay. All of Paul's work is first class (just my opinion).

Now if only somebody would only come up with an RC conversion.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

gimijimi said:


> I received the photoetch unit for the 1:350 Moebius Seaview. Its a really, really good deal. My thanks to the good folks at Paragrafix.
> 
> Also, VoodooFX is offering a custom (not production) lighting unit for $59.00 (plus shipping). It comes with 8 superbright white LEDs, a circuit board for 12 total. The unit also includes lighting for Paragrafix unit ...
> 
> Now if only somebody would only come up with an RC conversion.


Thanks! I'm glad you like the etch set.

I'll have to talk to Randy and find out what he's done to work with the bitty Seaview to go with the etch set. Can't wait to find out what he's come up with - it's always first class work.

I've been thinking about the RC bit - I've got a mini RC sub that might work for donor parts, though the motors are definitely not up to the task of moving something so "big".


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

*Aurora scale versus Moebius scale*



Professor Gizmo said:


> Attached is a photo comparison between a 1975 Aurora Seaview re-issue and the hull for the new Moebius small Seaview


According to my copy of the Aurora Seaview instructions (1975); the scale of their Seaview is 1:300. Moebius version is 1:350 therfore they will not be exactly the same size... In any event, I would say much of this interpretation is up for conjecture since there is no "real life-size" Seaview and at least three slightly different versions of the miniature existed.


----------

